# Drywall or Denshield behind Shower Walls?



## atilla137 (Jun 20, 2006)

I am installing an acrylic shower in a basement bathroom with metal studs. What should I put between the shower walls and the studs? Regular drywall, DensShield, Durock?? The guy at Home Depot told me I could put the shower walls directly against the metal studs. Sounds like a moisture problem waiting to happen. Also, depending on what I use should I put a vapour barrier behind the backer? One of the walls where the shower will be installed is an exterior wall so it is insulated and has a vapour barrier.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Actually, to the best of my knowledge, I think the home depot gentleman has it right.  

Those tub/shower units are designed to mount directly to studs. Some furring maybe needed, but not durock or anything. If you are anticipating moisture getting behind the wall of your shower, you've got other problems.


----------



## R&D Tile (Feb 6, 2006)

I agree, the drywall goes over the lip of the unit to finish off the walls, nothing behind it, unless it's those thin glue on panels, which in my opinion is a waste of time if it is.


----------



## mjdonovan (Mar 15, 2007)

You should be able to attach the shower assembly directly to the framing. Then apply greenboard (Waterproofed type drwall) over the lip of the shower unit.


----------

